
New ‘NSA’ App Designed to Expose Android Apps’ Secret Web Visits - jonbaer
http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/nsa-app-designed-expose-android/
======
higherpurpose
Sounds like pretty much all the antivirus "web guards" out there and I don't
trust other companies to route all my traffic through them. It might be useful
for researchers and such, though.

